# Option exercise prices



## canny (7 September 2005)

I have software that gives me all the data I need for each company, including exercise dates and strike price of options.
Does anyone know if there is a free on web place to find the exercise price?
I've looked on Commsec and the ASX website and found nothing, and just trying to help after a message from a new poster.
TIA folks


----------



## bvbfan (8 September 2005)

Are you referring to exchange traded options (ETO's) or 
company issued options?

ETO's should be standard exercise prices (depending on the security and the prevailing market price for that security) and set dates (usally 3rd Thursaday of the contract month) 
Stock option expiry dates to June 2006

29 September 2005
27 October 2005
24 November 2005
22 December 2005
24 January 2006
23 February 2006
30 March 2006
27 April 2006
25 May 2006
29 June 2006


for company issued options you may have input company details on the ASX website, but I prefer to use Tradingroom. Just input company details into their search, then go to related securites that should list all options and relevant exercise price and expiry date.


----------



## canny (10 September 2005)

Thanks bvbfan. It's company traded options I was asked about.
Still definitely can't find them on ASX website.
Do you have a web address for trading room?
Cheers


----------



## Kauri (10 September 2005)

Canny
         Try...   http://tradingroom.com.au/


----------



## bvbfan (10 September 2005)

All listed company options were available in Shares magazine a while back but now it seems limited to the website
I'm not sure if its premium content but try this link
http://www.sharesmag.com.au/tools/tables/monthlytables.aspx?disc=y

grr can't add link for some reason


----------

